# Wayne or not?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

So yesterday I was able to get permission to hunt approx 50 acres of land in perry county. To the south of it is hundreds of acres of woods. I went home to look at the aerial and topo maps and on the Wayne national forest maps it shows all of the land being within a "national forest boundary". Then within that boundary is areas marked Wayne national forest. When I look on google maps it is all light green, the map I'm looking at is the" mini-map of the Wayne national forest. It doesn't make sense. It shows no private land and why "national forest" and "wAyne national forest"? What is the difference between boundaries? I'm just trying to find if the land off the back of my new land is public or not. O yea. Deer , turkey and coyotes 
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The whole area is marked "Wayne National Forest" but if you get a more detailed map you will see that it is a patchwork of public and private property. Lots of smaller chunks of private property among chunks of WNF. You can get more detailed maps on the WNF website.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Mushi is right there is alot of chuncks of private and public in that area. my friend and his dad hunted in that areas for years. they do not hunt there anymore but they shot alot of deer in that area. good luck.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

You could always try and get ahold of tax maps (some are available online) and see who the owner is listed as......they typically are the most accurate as that's where the money comes from so they are sure to have it up to date!


----------

